# 65 Gto Body Bushings



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

So after letting my body bushing bolts soak for a week with penetrating oil, I have broken two bolts in a row. The radiator support bolts came right out. The one in my trunk spins freely. How should I approach this task? :confused


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

It seems like everything I work on just to get this car back on the road back fires. I think it wants a total restoration at Mitch's house.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The easiest way to fix the trunk brace problem is to cut a U in the trunk floor above the nut, peel to floor up high enough to remove the nut. Replace the cage nut, bend the metal back down and weld.


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

So the way I see it. I need to cut a hole in the floor everywhere I snap a bolt off. Then re weld the square washers to the floor. It seems to be a good idea to install all of the body bushings first before I weld them back. Looks like I need new sheet metal to do it especially on the driver side.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Try tightening them just a bit before you reef on them to break em lose. They all came out clean on my 65 and OHMYGAWD was that thing rusty... then again the entire underside came apart like butter.. go figure


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

How does the rest of the trunk pan look? If you have that much rust between the brace and the trunk floor I would be concerned with the area between the lower quarter and the filler panel as well as the space between the fuel tank brace and the trunk floor. I believe the rest of the bushing bolts don't use cage nuts.


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey,Thumpin455 what does your 65' look like now? Well, Randy the trunk has been a storage for all of my oil leaking parts for the better of 12 years now so it had a lot of lubrication. Also it has been protected inside a garage since the day I bought it in 1988. Underneath there is surface rust when sanded smooth disappears. There seems to be rust through in the areas where water could penetrate like the body mount area. Also the wheel well area.


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Trunk Pics


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

This is the extent of the ugly on the exterior. Unsure what is going on in all of the nooks elsewhere though.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I am in the middle of the same type problem as you. I have noticed that when and if I am able to get the bolts out, the area between the threads and the head of the bold has shrunk in diameter, about the size of a #2 pencil. When mine break, that is the area of the breakage. Thinking that rust has worked on that area only. Bolts believed to be 7/16 course thread, 14 tpi. Looking for replacements, don't know if they are grade 5 or 8 or???. Did not pay attention when removing them, as now that I look at them they are different lengths. (~1/2") I only removed one side so far, will match when I have the other side out. Got a new drivers side "trunk side brace" on hand, with the captive nut etc. grind out the old and weld in the new, PITA as it sits above the frame and below the trunk pan with less than an inch to work with. Probably have to remove the exhaust pipe from that side. ;-(


----------

